# Disappearing RCS



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I have had a 30 gallon planted for a year and a half now, and at different points it was home to a booming RCS population. The first population crash came when I dosed an anti-bacterial med in the tank that killed all but about 5. The population climbed to 50 or so, then dropped due to what I think was an elevated nitrate and phosphate count (nitrate at 50 ppm, phosphate at 5), along with a very high CO2 concentration (30-50 ppm). My plants loved me, but I cut the fertz and CO2 and am trying to rejuvenate my RCS population. Is there anything else I can do to help the little guys out?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I started using distilled water mixed with my tap during water changes and it seems like they were constantly having babies. I also feed them some decaps once a week as it helps keep the darker red coloring.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

I will occassionally mix in spring water as well when I do a water change. No particular reason for it other than it is a pure water source. Now granted, I have well water with extremely low pH, so it is a welcomed relief for me (and them) in that I don't have to age the water first.

Other than that, what are your typical water parms? RCS are the hardiest of the dwarfs. But, rapid changes will do even these guys in.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

James0816 said:


> Other than that, what are your typical water parms? RCS are the hardiest of the dwarfs. But, rapid changes will do even these guys in.


Before I cut out CO2 and fertz, here is what my params were:

Ammonia: 0.25 ppm (possibly a false reading, as I am using the API liquid test kit and they are notorious for false ammonia readings in the bottom end of their range)
Nitrite: 0 ppm
Nitrate: 40 ppm
KH: 7 degrees
GH: 8 degrees
pH: 6.8
Iron: 0.1 ppm
Copper: 0 ppm
Phosphate: 5 ppm (really high)


----------

